# Fun songs on an 8 string?



## Internection (Dec 9, 2009)

hey guys. I'm ordering an Agile 8 string next week, and i was wondering what would be some good songs to start off with to get used to it?


----------



## philkilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Meshuggah


.


----------



## Deadseen (Dec 9, 2009)

Some cello songs.


----------



## Internection (Dec 9, 2009)

philkilla said:


> Meshuggah
> 
> 
> .


LOL yea that pretty much sums it all up


----------



## The Echthros (Dec 9, 2009)

BLEED by Meshuggah...that should be fun until you get a forearm cramp


----------



## Ishan (Dec 9, 2009)

Rammstein's Benzin covered by Meshuggah, it's a lot of fun to play and you have a part down to low D


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 9, 2009)

I propose Rational Gaze and (if you can get behind it) Pravus from Meshuggah.

sooo much fun to play.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2009)

Blotted Science. Synaptic Plasticity is beyond fun to play.


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 9, 2009)

animals as leaders clearly guys! gosh


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Dec 9, 2009)

Combustion by Meshuggah is always a popular one.


----------



## Internection (Dec 10, 2009)

omgmjgg said:


> animals as leaders clearly guys! gosh


YES. tempting time ftw


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll be learning pretty much all of After the Burial's Rareform once I get mine.


----------



## Internection (Dec 10, 2009)

i just need a few songs that will let me explore the top 2 strings


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 10, 2009)

after the burial songs


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'll be learning pretty much all of After the Burial's Rareform once I get mine.



This.

Meshuggah wins though.


----------



## eegor (Dec 10, 2009)

I learned the majority of Catch 33 immediately after I got mine. Meshuggah is easy to learn and extremely fun to play. Definitely start there.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 10, 2009)

Soul Decoded (Now and Forever)---Divine Heresy
it`s mostly F F sharp all the time. it`s fun to play, and easy to start.


----------



## Internection (Dec 10, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1771126 said:


> Soul Decoded (Now and Forever)---Divine Heresy
> it`s mostly F F sharp all the time. it`s fun to play, and easy to start.


thats the first one that came to mind. after watching that video of Dino playing it on youtube on FPEtv i decided it must be learned


----------

